# New build up and running



## jerrydgallant (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi,

My new build is up at running and wonder if anyone can help me assess the situation to make sure everything is set up as it should be. I thought this would be a kick-*** system (and I believe it is), but it seems to not respond as fast as I'd like it to. I just want to be sure it's my expectations being too high, and not a problem with the temps, RAM etc, etc. Are there any diagnostics I can run and post for review from you fine fellows?

Here's what I have:

Newegg.ca - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Newegg.ca - G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10600CL8D-4GBHK

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX

ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5 Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Operating Systems

GIGABYTE GA-870A-UD3 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

Sorry if I'm being paranoid, but I invested alot of money (to me, anyway) and want to be sure everything is copasetic. Much appreciated!


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well to tell you the truth. Your system is amazing. I think if there would be one thing holding you back it would be 4GB of Ram you have a 64-bit OS. 64-bit OS's use more Ram than an 32-bit OS. But 4GB should be good enough I think you might be expecting a bit too much out of your computer.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Where are you not getting the response you expected? What is a letting you down?


----------



## jerrydgallant (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are the small annoyances:

It seems to "lag" when I switch programs. I'll be surfing on a web page, and then I'll switch to an already opened file folder (music, videos, etc..) and the one I want to open will open slowly (the top appearing, then the middle, then the full view), like what I want to see is "building" . I don't know if that's a good description or not, but I think most should know what I mean. I just expected things to be more immediate. I recognize that it is a computer, and still has to compute things, but.....

Also, how do I change the power setting so the PC stays on unless I shut it down? I changed the power options so it will "never" sleep, however if I'm out for awhile and come home, the pc is completely off and even the power button doesn't work. I have to switch off my power supply, switch it back on and then press the power button before the PC comes on.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your system is composed of good hardware. Did you install the graphics drivers?
Check the "Power Options" settings again. 
"Power Scheme"-Always On


----------



## jerrydgallant (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, I installed the drivers from the Asus cd that came with the Video card. I'll check for updates. The above being said, I d/l'd the Crysis demo from EA's website and it looked amazing. Although I couldn't play it because the mouse was not configured properly. I think that it was a problem with the demo, rather than a problem with my system. I'll update further tonight once I get home.


----------



## jerrydgallant (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok, so I have both "Turn off the display" and "put the computer asleep" set to never, but it still shuts down...there don't seem to be any other options... ideas?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Post your temps and voltages for evaluation, get them from bios after the computer has been on for 15 minutes


----------



## jerrydgallant (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok, so it's been playing a movie for around 8 hours - here are the temps:

System : 39C
CPU: 38C
Fan: 1171RPM
Vcore: 1.42v
DDR3 1.5v: 1.504v
+3.3c: 3.392v
+12v: 12.239v


----------



## jerrydgallant (Mar 10, 2010)

Fuuny thing is it didn't shut down over night...maybe because I forgot to turn the movie off?


----------



## jerrydgallant (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi,

I've had this PC for about 4 years, and am looking for some guidance on what the best things to upgrade would be?? It "whines" a bit now (fans?)...and seems a bit sluggish. Any ideas?





jerrydgallant said:


> Hi,
> 
> My new build is up at running and wonder if anyone can help me assess the situation to make sure everything is set up as it should be. I thought this would be a kick-*** system (and I believe it is), but it seems to not respond as fast as I'd like it to. I just want to be sure it's my expectations being too high, and not a problem with the temps, RAM etc, etc. Are there any diagnostics I can run and post for review from you fine fellows?
> 
> ...


----------



## jerrydgallant (Mar 10, 2010)

Bump up, please


----------



## Frost_Byte (Oct 18, 2015)

Probably something like an FX 8320 or FX 8350. Even though your board does not list it as supported this guy with a 4.1 power phase version of your board did it here.

[Official] Vishera Support List

Your board being the 8.2 power phase version of the 870 should handle it ok, although if it were me I would just swap the board out to a GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 just to be sure.


----------

